
What Makes Extraordinary Science Extraordinary - IntronExon
http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/
======
KGIII
This may be a better link:

[http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2018/01/29/guest-
po...](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2018/01/29/guest-post-nicole-
yunger-halpern-on-what-makes-extraordinary-science-extraordinary/)

